# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  welche GoPro?

## papa schlumpf

hallo, 
möchte mir di GoPro zulegen. wleche würdet ihr mir raten. Sie sollte nicht zu viel kosten.
danke im voraus. 
 :Smile:

----------


## grunzl

HD Helmet HERO, HD Motorsports HERO, HD HERO Naked. unterscheiden sich nur durch die mitgelieferten befestigungen.
ich würde die Naked und das "Grab Bag of Mounts" nehmen. dann hast du befestigungen für FF helme (seitlich und front) und aus der front-befestigung kannst dir einen chestmount basteln.
ist dann um 20 US$ günstiger als die Helmet bzw Motorsports.
die HD HERO 960 würd ich nicht nehmen, weil die kein 720p@50 (bzw 60) fps und kein full HD kann.

----------


## papa schlumpf

ok danke.  :Smile: wie schauts bei der naked mit preis u qualität aus?

----------


## rush_dc

ich hab mir die hero 960 geholt und bin damit auch absolut zufrieden. bekommst beim eybl mittlerweile um 185€!! da kostet die große doch noch deutlich mehr.
Das ding schafft auch 960p mit 30 fps, das reicht auf jeden fall. bei richtigem fullhd brauchst eh einen richtig guten pc um die videos überhaupt bearbeiten zu können.

----------


## refromresk

aber gelesen was er geschrieben hat, haste schon? preis der naked = google und qualität.... es ist immer (exkl. der 960) die gleiche kamera - nur anderes zubehör dabei.

----------


## papa schlumpf

ja aber die preise sind auf jeder seite andere. und mit der qualität meinte ich ob sie von dieser gopro generell gut ist...

----------


## refromresk

klar sind sie auf jeder seite anders. suchste dir eben die raus wo es am günstigsten ist? Kannst natürlich auch die teuerste kaufen und die wirtschaft ankurbeln. Qualität der Kamera ist einwandfrei - ist ja auch nix dran was nicht halten könnte.

----------


## papa schlumpf

ok danke.

----------


## grunzl

die qualität ist für den heimgebrauch auf jeden fall ausreichend (bei allen HD modellen). bei schnellen hell-dunkel-wechseln kommt die GoPro halt nicht mit und bei wenig licht sinkt die qualität rapide. gibt aber eh andere threads hier, wo das drin steht.
der vorteil des 720p@50 fps modus ist, dass durch die höhere framerate zeitlupen auch flüssig aussehen. mir kommt auch vor, dass bei normaler wiedergabe die 50 fps videos flüssiger aussehen, das kann aber auch an meinen alten augen liegen...

----------

